# AMA National Specialty 2013, Rescue Raffle



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

How time flies. Its already time to get started on collecting items for the Specialty Rescue Raffle.
This group has always been so generous and supportive and I hope you will be able to help us once again.
If you wish to donate an item, please contact me privately so your name can be included in the Specialty Catalog.
I personally will not be able to attend this year, but we have a good team that will be there.
If any of you that are going wish to help out at the sale tables or with set up, please also let me know.
It takes many hands and generous hearts to make this event a success.
Last year AMA Rescue, rescued and placed 140 plus Maltese in adopting homes. So far this January we have 16 dogs now in rescue.
You can PM me or e-mail me privately: [email protected] 
Many Thanks, Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I will donate regardless of if I attend or not. Where do you want to donations sent? It must be someone in the Fla. area I would think. I always send something via Amazon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the response Pam. I sent you the info privately.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I know where to donate...it is a good thing. Will there be auctions? The difference is, if there is bidding, we want to find something very tempting. I have some ideas.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Count me in again this year for donations. Let me know where to send things too. I'm hoping to be there. Have to see how ambulatory i am by then for volunteering.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to you all that have responded.
Please send items to:
Christine Pearson
4612 Millcove Drive
Orlando, Florida
32812
Please mark the outside of the box "FOR Rescue Raffle"
Please also contact me privately with your full names, so I can get them in the catalog.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Edie, Thanks for the information. I'll send you an email later, but I am going to do some painting for the raffle. Do you need to know in advance exactly what we are sending, cuz I am not totally sure yet?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Edie,
I look forward to donating a painting again to the auction for Rescue purposes.

When is the deadline for submission?

L. Claire
The Malt Shoppe


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire -- you might as well just send the painting directly to me. I plan on bidding on it again this year. 

Edie -- Will it be the raffle like is normally held at Nationals, with the cups to put the tickets in, etc.? I know that last year was different because of the laws in CA. I'm hoping it will be back to normal in Orlando.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Claire -- you might as well just send the painting directly to me. I plan on bidding on it again this year.
> 
> Edie -- Will it be the raffle like is normally held at Nationals, with the cups to put the tickets in, etc.? I know that last year was different because of the laws in CA. I'm hoping it will be back to normal in Orlando.


Lynn.....that makes me feel good, you've had that painting almost a year now and still want more! It always helps to hear one's work is appreciated. 

Haven't decided on the design yet but have several ideas in mind - just need to decide which would be most desired by interested parties. I like to see it earn as much as possible at auction for this worthwhile cause.

Thanks for your inspiring words Lynn.....


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Claire, I am so excited that you are donating another painting for us. Loved, loved the one last year. 
Lynn, not sure how the Rescue Raffle will go this year, but have a call into Judy to find out. 
Will let you all know. 
Will be a live Auction at the luncheon for the items like Claire's painting though. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Lynn I talked to Judy and Chris (show chair) and they still haven't decided about raffle tickets or sticking with silent auction. The hotel is very small and we may not have the room for tickets sales. Sounds like we will have smaller tables etc. so have to work with what we can. Will let you know if I get a final answer


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a reminder that if you are donating, please send me your full name so it can be included in the Specialty catalog , as a donor. Thanks, Edie


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello, I'm just wondering if I can get more information on this? I'm not familiar with it, just reading about auctions and donating items, I know what it's for, but when and where? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its for the Rescue Raffle and Silent Auctions being held at the American Maltese Assoc. Specialty show at the end of April. The show will be in Orlando Florida this year. This is a show that is Maltese only and held once a year and put on by the American Maltese Assoc. If you go on their website you can see the information. Hope this helps. Hugs,Edie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Edie when is the last date for getting an item in?
I have a project I am working on that if I can finish I'll send it or else I'll purchase something.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

cyndrae said:


> Edie when is the last date for getting an item in?
> I have a project I am working on that if I can finish I'll send it or else I'll purchase something.


 Cindy, are you going this year??


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Cindy, are you going this year??


I really, really, really wish I could but Orlando might as well be on another planet. I had so much fun last year. :smcry:

I have a daughter that just graduated with her master degree but is unemployed with no health insurance so we are supplementing her income :blink: Oh and that is not all we have another daughter that just went to Grenada for Vet School. I think we are all going to try to go for the "white coat" ceremony.

I think it costs more that the girls are gone than they ever did when they were home. 

But on a good note my mom is pretty much fully recovered and has most of her energy back. :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The show is from April 30th to May 3rd this year. It seems to get earlier every year. 
Hopefully we can all make it next year. 
I think sending something by mid April will work out. If I know you are donating something, I will just put your name on the list of donors in the catalog. Hugs,Edie


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sounds like fun!! Too bad it's so far away for me  are the purchases in person only or will they be posted online?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> The show is from April 30th to May 3rd this year. It seems to get earlier every year.
> Hopefully we can all make it next year.
> I think sending something by mid April will work out. If I know you are donating something, I will just put your name on the list of donors in the catalog. Hugs,Edie


yep Edie I will send something. With any luck it will be the project I am currently working on.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I will be sending items, but they will be different if we are only doing the silent auction like last year.

Claire -- make sure the new painting goes well with the one from last year so that they can be hung next to one another. LOL


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

O.K. Lynn, Plan on the silent auction.. I know they will be doing that for sure and the live auction at lunch. Will add your name to the donors list also.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm hoping to come up with something for the Live Auction too. Need to put on my thinking cap for that one.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- What about clothes? We will be able to do a "grab" table for like $5 per item. If so I also have tons of clothes to send.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I will ask Judy about that Lynn. Since I am not going to be able to make it this year (too far for Hope to fly and cant leave her with anyone else), I wont have a say in what they set up. Hugs,Edie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Grumble Grumble.....I loved the raffle......


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just wanted to update...No more grumbling. LOL There WILL be a Raffle and a silent auction and a live auction. So hopefully it will be fun for all. Hugs,Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just wanted to update...No more grumbling. LOL There WILL be a Raffle and a silent auction and a live auction. So hopefully it will be fun for all. Hugs,Edie


:smrofl: :smrofl: :ThankYou: :you rock::you rock:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Edie -- What about clothes? We will be able to do a "grab" table for like $5 per item. If so I also have tons of clothes to send.


 Make sure some are Truffle sized!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be happy to make and donate a glassy prize!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm sending some items this week, and am working on sewing more. I'm hoping to have a minimum of five items mailed by the deadline, so I'm going to be working fast!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that is donating to our Rescue Raffle.
If you are going to donate, please let me know privately so I can be sure and have your full name , to include you in the Show catalog as a donor. It is also helpful to me to have your address, for a Thank-you to be sent out. 
Hugs,Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What's the deadline for sending things. I'm slow at doing anything these days in the condition I'm in. :blush:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, If you tell me you are donating, I will include your names on the list.
The items have to be there by the last week in April, but before that would be better, so they have time to let me know it arrived. Hugs,Edie


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Bump~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I just bought something and had it sent directly to the contact person in Orlando!!! 


....don't tell anyone....it's a.....


Black Sherpa Medium travel carrier


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:brownbag::brownbag:

I'm thinking of sending Liesl, but she doesn't travel well! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Besides her reputation has preceded her so I don't think there would be much profit!:smpullhair::smpullhair:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am going to be sending in a donation this week! Two doggie duvets (you stuff yourself with old pillows or t-shirts).

One is a lime green geometric pattern with fuchsia trim. One is a cobalt blue trellis pattern with black trim. Both are machine washable... 









Here is the pattern on the trellis... LOVE









This is what they look like stuffed (this duvet is actually going to the NCMR picnic along with another)...









If anyone here wins one and wants an insert made, LMK and I can have one shipped to you. Wish I was going!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> I am going to be sending in a donation this week! Two doggie duvets (you stuff yourself with old pillows or t-shirts).
> 
> One is a lime green geometric pattern with fuchsia trim. One is a cobalt blue trellis pattern with black trim. Both are machine washable...
> 
> ...


 

these are so nice! what a great idea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> I am going to be sending in a donation this week! Two doggie duvets (you stuff yourself with old pillows or t-shirts).
> 
> One is a lime green geometric pattern with fuchsia trim. One is a cobalt blue trellis pattern with black trim. Both are machine washable...
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! :wub::wub: I had to take the easy way out with my donation since I'm not up to going shopping with my knee. I called in for a gift certificate to Crystal's store so the winner can get whatever she, or he, wants


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that - I would take a gift certificate any day! I just like making the beds b/c it feeds my fabric fetish.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

